# Aaabend



## curious01 (14 Juli 2021)

Hallo,

jep, ich bin auch neu hier. Neben dem Interesse am Thema kommt sogar noch was Kurioses dazu. Es gibt nicht nur bekannte Celebs, sondern auch B-Promis, wo ich selten was im web finde. 

Vielleicht klappt das Identifizieren solcher unbekannten Celebs aus Filmen, Musikvideos usw. ja hier? 

Soweit


----------



## General (15 Juli 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## goofy10 (21 Juli 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen!!


----------



## Dharmagreg (21 Juli 2021)

sorry, ich steh mehr auf C-Promis:WOW:


----------

